# Rolling Stock Prices



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

What the heck is up with rolling stock prices these days? I have bid on every cheap stock for my lines I've seen but people pay like $20 plus shipped per car! The most I think I've ever paid for a piece of stock was $10 lol. Now I can't even buy a broken car for that! I am yet to see a Conrail or Norfolk Southern car go for $15 in the past two months! Maybe I should just buy a car full from the hobby shop most of his are $10


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been shoppin around for some rollin stock also.
The prices for new stuff can almost go as high as 30 dollars.

I think yer best route is to buy older stuff in a lot for a better discounted price.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I mean what is so special about the new stuff? I mean it's a little piece of plastic that I just don't have the money to mold myself lol


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Isn't plastic made with oil? oil = $

I'm thinking its just inflation.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

A number of things have driven the cost up.....tool & die costs for the molds (increasing improvement in car details) , labor costs, material cost, shipping costs....plastic typically comes from natural gas and some refinery byproduct streams from crude oil. T


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

what cracks me up is that theyre the same price or more as HO scale... pay more for less! I would have gone HO if i had the space, so now I guess i'm paying for convenience.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't see any real difference between an 80s box car and a 2012 box car. Just decals which are cheaper to make now then they were in the 80s. I mean the engines for sure have improved, but the stock seems the same? The trucks even roll the same. The couplers are super slick though!


----------

